# Budgie won’t stop screaming



## baileycrow26 (Jun 27, 2018)

Annie has been a bit spunky and outspoken lately and it’s driving my fiancé INSANE. he can’t stand when she yells and wants to let her fly out a window (not literally, please don’t take this literally, i have a strange sense of humor), anyways, she will NOT stop screaming and squawking. i fully understand she is a bird and just wants to be vocal, but we are getting complaints at our apartment complex. Any suggestions or why she is doing this?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She's just excited, budgies love to vocalize when they are excited and just having a good time. Additionally, she could be flock calling. You can try and encourage her to tweet and not squawk by only going up to her cage when she's tweeting, so at least over time she won't squawk to get attention. However, that's just about all you can do, as budgies love to express themselves vocally and a happy budgie is a loud budgie. 

As a bird owner, its just something you're going to have to deal with. If the fiancé doesn't like it, he's either going to have to get used to it or move out  

As for the apartment complex complaints, it's reasonable that your neighbours don't want to be listening to a screaming bird all day. Realistically speaking, the only two options are to rehome Annie or to move :dunno:

I know that all sounds very blunt :laughing2: But in truth, that's all you can do. She's a happy, healthy girl with everything she needs so she's going to keep chirping and squawking as she pleases. 

Make sure to give her plenty of supervised out of cage time per day so she gets some of her energy out, and that she has a big enough cage with lots of toys, etc. Other than that, there's not much else you can do!

Best of luck with Annie! I hope things work out :fingerx:


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

I am surprised that the apartment neighbors are complaining about a budgie making noise. Where I live things like that are ignored. People may not like to listen to it, but they do not personally complain to me or others about daily things. And in turn, I do not complain either. Walgreens sells ear plugs. I noise is very late at night, Just wear the plugs for awhile.


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Birdmanca said:


> I am surprised that the apartment neighbors are complaining about a budgie making noise. Where I live things like that are ignored. People may not like to listen to it, but they do not personally complain to me or others about daily things. And in turn, I do not complain either. Walgreens sells ear plugs. I noise is very late at night, Just wear the plugs for awhile.


Everyone is different and if the budgie is making a lot of noise for long periods of time then it isn't fair to expect other people who may not like that noise to just put up with it.
I wouldn't appreciate having to listen to someone's tv all day, especially on days when I'd just finished a 12 hour night shift.

Everyone has different tolerances for things.

Op - have you tried leaving a radio on quietly with some music?

Is it contact calling or general budgie chattering?

You could try adding more toys and adding in more foraging options to keep the little one entertained for longer.
Failing that can you get something to try and dampen the noise so it doesn't travel so far? Sound proofing for the walls maybe even if it's just a temporary material whilst you live there.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*StarlingWings is correct and has offered you good advice.

Amelia's suggestions about trying to use music, additional toys and soundproofing are good ones.

(Please refrain from using humor such as "let her fly out the window" on the forum even when you say it is a joke and not to take it literally. 
Talk Budgies has people from all over the world and many different age groups on the forum and not everyone will understand even with the explanation. Thanks!)

Good luck with Annie - hopefully with additional exercise she'll expend the energy and won't feel the need to vocalize quite so much. *


----------

